# Can I give my hamster bunny fur?



## Kikiiiii (Dec 12, 2020)

My hamster loves soft and warm things. My bunny has left much fur all over my bed and I have collected it all and I found it so soft and warm so I think my hamster must love it as his bedding fluff. But is it safe to do so?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kikiiiii said:


> My hamster loves soft and warm things. My bunny has left much fur all over my bed and I have collected it all and I found it so soft and warm so I think my hamster must love it as his bedding fluff. But is it safe to do so?


No, I wouldn't risk it, your hamster could choke on it, or it could get wrapped around his legs/paws.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2021)

I agree with ForestWomble. The fur will also smell like rabbit and this may stress your hamster.


----------

